# The Best Monoprice Active HDMI Cables



## FarmerBob

imagic said:


> Making the connection between an AVR or pre/pro and your TV or projector is a critical link. Whatever solution you choose, data needs to be delivered without corruption, so you can watch movies without interruption. That’s where Monoprice SlimRun HDMI cables can help.
> 
> *Click here *to read more


I use their "Cabernet Cables" even at long runs and everything is great. 

https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=12735


----------



## Tanquen

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07WDPMMX5?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title

I tried these other fiber cables I had issues with the Denon X6500H and the LG77C9 when using the 4K signal format enhanced setting versus standard. Whatever the heck that really does I don't know if it limits bandwidth or it just hides flags from the HDMI signal to make it more compatible with troublesome devices. With it on the video from my home theater PC and my Oppo clone goes in and out every few seconds. Any chance these would work any better?


----------



## teetertotter

You might want to contact these people :
https://www.vanco1.com/shop/?fwp_categories=hdmi


----------



## FarmerBob

Tanquen said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07WDPMMX5?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title
> 
> I tried these other fiber cables I had issues with the Denon X6500H and the LG77C9 when using the 4K signal format enhanced setting versus standard. Whatever the heck that really does I don't know if it limits bandwidth or it just hides flags from the HDMI signal to make it more compatible with troublesome devices. With it on the video from my home theater PC and my Oppo clone goes in and out every few seconds. Any chance these would work any better?


All gone. And I bet really expensive?! Couldn't see that if it was HDMI Certified. Here is a Monoprice SlimRun AV HDR High Speed Outdoor HDMI Cable - [email protected], HDR, 18Gbps, Fiber Optic, AOC, YCbCr 4:4:4, Armored, 330FT, Black. Didn't see if it was certified.https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=38221.  But many cables that I have gotten from them over the years over perform as if they were marked, before they started overtly marking them. Work as if they are Certified.



teetertotter said:


> You might want to contact these people :
> https://www.vanco1.com/shop/?fwp_categories=hdmi


Looked at a could of their cords and couldn't find HDMI Certification anywhere here also.

Stick with Monoprice.com. They show that their cabling is HDMI Certified.


----------



## teetertotter

https://www.vanco1.com/product/certified-premium-high-speed-hdmi-cables-with-ethernet/

Here are their premium 4k, Certified cables. You can click on the pictures and will show the CERT. You can also scroll down the page and says "Certification" for the different lengths. 

You can buy from FireFold: https://www.firefold.com/collection...-high-speed-hdmi-cable-with-ethernet-4k-ready

These have a real nice secure locking fit, when making connection. , I tried monoprice cert cables in 3 foot and 6 foot, and after 3 months, was getting intermittent snowy picture and sound. That was my experience with Monoprice with high recommendations.


----------



## Kid Poker

i hope you guys are all gamers other wise what a waste of a thread


----------



## alex_sisk

First of all, my bad for resurrecting a nearly dead thread.

It's great to look for certification, and it is widely available (especially via Monoprice) for 18Gbps cables. I am a gamer, and I own a TV that is HDMI 2.1 compatible, and I'm anxiously trying to get my hands on the Yamaha RX-V6A HDMI 2.1 Receiver.

Unfortunately, the 2nd item listed in this thread is not yet certified, though it probably will be. (Monoprice SlimRun 8K AV Dynamic HDR Ultra High-Speed HDMI Cable - [email protected], Dynamic HDR, 48Gbps, Fiber Optic, eARC, AOC, YCbCr 4:4:4, 50ft, Black)

I don't have an 8K TV, but I want to display the full power of my soon-to-arrive game console, which requires 48Gbps bandwidth to display [email protected] This certification, when it finally hits the wild, is a silver and black label, not gold, as the "Premium" / 18Gbps is.

One key FAQ on their website listed below starts with the question "When will I be able to purchase an Ultra High-Speed HDMI cable?" and the answer given is: "Schedules for the availability of Ultra High-Speed HDMI Cables are determined by the manufacturers of the cables. The certification program was launched in Q3 2020 and it is expected that cables will be available for purchase in Q4 2020."

Here is all the info on the certification which has yet to hit store shelves:
Ultra High Speed HDMI Cable - Bandwidth Up To 48Gbps - HDMI

I hope someone got something out of this. Have a good day.

Alex


----------



## upuppp

nice


----------



## alex_sisk

upuppp said:


> nice


Oh my goodness that post is old. I had no idea what I was dealing with then. I ended up with a $1400 RX-A4A AV Receiver - it's the least expensive Yamaha receiver to have proper throughput for HDMI 2.1 signals without requiring compression. I had never spent anywhere near that amount on a receiver before. But they try their best to keep it from you. I tried buying an Onkyo - the only brand who claims you don't need to wait for a firmware update - and I had issues with it. (2021 model). My 2019 model Onkyo I still have and it's great.

Also, as far as lengthened fiber optic HDMI 2.1 cables now, Monoprice's are cheaper, HDFury sells them, a brand on Crutchfield called Celerity Tek, even Best Buy's store brand Rocketfish. They're less, but still quite expensive - prices are being driven down by competition for sure.


----------



## Toknowshita

If you’re buying a fiber cable for a long run I suggest getting a certified one though there are few available right now. Also not many carry the CL2/CL3 rating. That being said the CL2/CL3 rating in general may be meaningless for fiber cables other than the fire retardancy. Fiber cables don’t carry the voltages that CL2/CL3 cables were meant to support. If you have a fire in the wall it wasn’t started because of one of these cables and you have bigger problems than some toxicity in the plastic sheathing.


----------

